# Pyrolsis furnace, ooops too hot



## NoIdea (Dec 15, 2013)

Afternoon All – thought I would share with you my latest pyro furnace unit. It consists of a 20lt drum with a 2kW oven cooking element installed at its bottom. The element is controlled by a rheostat.

I think the pictures are self explanatory apart from the lid which is sealed with plaster of Paris.



As a safety precaution the lid is not on tight or in other words if the pressure were to build up the lid will pop off.

I initially used waste engine oil as a medium for melting the plastic, it sort of dissolves it.





This is start up mode where pyrolysis is just starting.



After 20min you can just make out the crucible.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 15, 2013)

After 25min crucible is sort of lost in the flames.


The problem here is the furnace got so hot it melted the burner pipe which dribbled into my melt.


After an hour I stopped the burn, all in all it works great and costs around 50 cents an hour to run, allot cheaper than buying in fuel.

I aim going to mount the burner from the side and at the bottom to see if the helps in preventing the burner nozzle from melting

More pictures








Enjoy

Deano


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2013)

That is cool. I mean Hot.
You know what I mean.


----------



## jeneje (Dec 15, 2013)

Deano, you never cist to amaze.  
Ken


----------



## skippy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you've developed a real feel for things combustion and pyrolytic! I'm impressed with how well it worked for you right out of the gate. I'm sure that having the burner tube at the base,and also not protruding into the chamber will make things 97% better with regard to the tube slagging up. Good to see you back at it!


----------



## skippy (Dec 15, 2013)

Deano, if you structured chips in layers with some sort of heat spreading arrangement (copper discs?), you could probably use a system like this to pyrolyze chips too.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 16, 2013)

Deano,

I'd love to spend a week with you, just messing around. We could do some amazing things.

Chris


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 18, 2013)

Ingenious!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 18, 2013)

sharkhook said:


> Ingenious!




With Deano it always is 8)


----------



## Geo (Dec 18, 2013)

the way you have the flame directed at the top of the dish looks to me that you are melting something other than gold powder. by the way, are you using a melting dish or just the dimple in that fire brick? if you are using a dish, have you tried enclosing the heat better and bringing the flame in from the side?


----------

